
Zahada: The Most Challenging Riddles Online - plibither8
https://www.mcgov.co.uk/zahada.html
======
smhenderson
I thought it was broken when it wouldn't accept an answer I gave for level 2.
Turns out I was on the right track but had the wrong word. I somehow feel like
my answer was also correct but they just didn't think of it...

Not trying spoil it for anyone else though so I won't give details. I will say
if you think you are on to something and it just doesn't work as a correct
answer, keep trying. You might be right but they thought of something else for
an answer.

~~~
Arnavion
Warning: Spoilers about an incorrect solution below. rot13 at your own peril.

qvq lbh guvax bs gur jbeq gung zrnaf srznyr furrc?

(Though I guess it wouldn't have worked with the "double / single / black,
blue, and grey" clues anyway...)

Edit: I'm an idiot :D

------
GlenTheMachine
Maybe I'm particularly dense, but I can only get to the Rules page. Is the
Rules page in fact the first puzzle?

~~~
smhenderson
Yes. Don't want to spoil it but I got stuck in the same place for a bit. So,
yes, you're on to something, just keep trying!

------
breitling
I love the simplicity of these puzzles.

Hint: look at the source code to solve many of these.

------
ReedJessen
This is so simple and fun. The author did a great job.

------
bprasanna
Again thanks for bringing attention to Firefox!

"Please Note: Zahada is designed for Mozilla Firefox - some riddles may not
work in other browsers"

~~~
drivingmenuts
So, a browser-specific website is OK as long as it’s Firefox?

~~~
sterkekoffie
All browser-specific websites are okay when they're a hobby project you're
making freely available.

------
dondo
Stuck on level 4 :(

~~~
weaksauce
have you read the tab name?

~~~
dondo
I was randomly guessing it, and somehow I managed to land on level 8 from
level 4. This is hilarious :)

